# bills in portugal - kindly help me out



## johnsmith062 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi friends,

I am john planning to move to Portugal (Lisbon) on a company work for 2 years.

Before coming there i would like to know how much will be electricity, water and gas bills (gas for cooking etc.,).

Will language (Spanish) a problem for me?

Kindly some one help me out.

Thank you

John Smith


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi John,
If you speak Spanish then Portuguese won't be too much for you to handle. There are a lot of crossovers, same word just a different pronunciation. 
As for costs of living, this will depend on your lifestyle. Gas tends to be sold in bottles, 20ish euros per bottle, 1 bottle lasts two of us about 3 weeks. Our water bill is usually around 20 euros a month. Electricity is about 70 a month.


----------

